# YouTube question



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I use YT quite a bit, not only for music but for other interests as well. I NEVER get commercials on YT when on Cox in SoCal, although I don’t subscribe to any premium YT service.

Last week I was in Seattle. I tried YT but got loads of commercials, not only between movements but in the middle of movements! That makes for a very disappointing Op. 109, let me tell you.

I asked another gent who shares the Xfinity (Comcast) account in Seattle and he said he had given up on YT because of the commercials. What’s up? Why so different from place to place?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know what Cox, SoCal, Xfinity and Comcast are, but I do know that a simple ad blocker works for me. In my case it's uBlock Origin for Chrome. No ads during Youtube playback.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Adblock Plus on Chrome, no commercials.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

except that I would strongly advise against using Chrome, unless you like by spied upon by Google
https://themindunleashed.com/2019/06/google-chrome-spy-software.html


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Also Adblock plus, but on Fiefox, one forum I use tries to insist on not using ad blockers but so far I've not been founnd out!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Not forgetting that artists earn from said adverts (little though it is).


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

janxharris said:


> Not forgetting that artists earn from said adverts (little though it is).


I deal with it on a site by site basis. If I like a website and trust it, I will whitelist it in the uBlock (and other security and privacy extensions I use) and vice versa. Some websites can be so annoying that I turn and block everything including all third-party scripts.

PS: I mean uBlock origin, not to confuse with uBlock
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UBlock_Origin


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Jacck said:


> except that I would strongly advise against using Chrome, unless you like by spied upon by Google
> https://themindunleashed.com/2019/06/google-chrome-spy-software.html


Just use a good VPN


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Fabulin said:


> Just use a good VPN


I see no reason for myself. The ISPs here are not allowed to sell your data and they are required to keep logs just half a year, and given the ubiquitous HTTPS protocol, they can see what sites you visit, but not what you do on those sites. So why change an ISP provider for an VPN provider? The Google and Facebook are bigger threats, especially if you have any account with them (gmail, facebook account atd) because then then link all your web activity to your accounts. If you have gmail, then VPN is useless, because google will link all your web activity with you anyway through the gmail.


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

uBlock Origin for Chrome.

Adblock Plus on Chrome

spied upon by Google

Adblock plus,

artists earn from said adverts

Just use a good VPN

-----------------------------------

It looks like the issue is resolved. 

I won't change anything.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

robin4 said:


> uBlock Origin for Chrome.
> Adblock Plus on Chrome
> spied upon by Google
> Adblock plus,
> ...


it depends on what your goal is. If you want to watch just youtube videos without the ads, then one of the ad blockers (Adblock plus, uBlock origin etc) will get the job done and there is nothing else you need to worry.

If you want to become a little more private on the internet, then getting rid of all google and facebook services can help a lot towards that. Use DuckDuckGo instead of Google search, ditch gmail and google calender and the google account, start using Mozilla with uBlock origin and block all known google and facebook trackers on all websites, install also cookie autodelete to always remove all your cookies (with the exception of those you whitelist, such as Talkclassical) and some anti browser fingerprinting extension. That should make the surveillance business of these companies a little harder. If you are worried also about the ISP, then use VPN.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you all. My home computer has an ad-blocker and the one in Seattle does not. It looks like the answer to my question in the OP is as simple as that. Again, thanks!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I use YT quite a bit, not only for music but for other interests as well. I NEVER get commercials on YT when on Cox in SoCal, although I don't subscribe to any premium YT service.
> 
> Last week I was in Seattle. I tried YT but got loads of commercials, not only between movements but in the middle of movements! That makes for a very disappointing Op. 109, let me tell you.
> 
> I asked another gent who shares the Xfinity (Comcast) account in Seattle and he said he had given up on YT because of the commercials. What's up? Why so different from place to place?


hello what part of Socal do you have Cox? i thought Spectrum was in Socal.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ldiat said:


> hello what part of Socal do you have Cox? i thought Spectrum was in Socal.


I'm sure Spectrum is in SoCal, but Cox has the cable franchise in my town.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Thank you all. My home computer has an ad-blocker and the one in Seattle does not. It looks like the answer to my question in the OP is as simple as that. Again, thanks!


Any ads on YouTube etc. or TV remind me to get it up and walk around. It does this old body good. In fact it's quite crucial as we get older. You don't want your blood to pool too much. lol

Every 20 mins of no activity my watch also tells me to move - or torso twist - whatever they think that is...


----------

